
The Bash for Loop, the First Step in Automation on Linux - Mojah
https://ma.ttias.be/bash-loop-first-step-automation-linux/
======
dozzie

      $ for file in $(ls); do echo $file; done
    

Please don't do this. I understand why it was put there, but don't. There are
other examples of this construct, and most of them actually make sense.

People reading the article _are not_ shell experts and _don 't know_ that in
this particular case it's _extremely bad idea_ to use `ls` (shell wildcard is
the proper way here), so don't give them such example. This statement should
be burned with fire.

